# Beagle Pups



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

i have 3 Pure Bred Beagle Pups (no papers) im located in baltic, Just need to get rid of them, PM me if any of you guys are interested. I might be able to meet you if its not far, They were born in October.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

im interested IF i can find someone to build me a box


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I might have an extra one in my shed, we could make a trade for some fishing tackle


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

All 3 pups are gone. Thanks Guys


----------

